# what should i do.  new camera body d700 or d800.



## matthewo (May 3, 2012)

i have a d7000 that i have right now and want to keep it as a backup and for use with wildlife photography and my sigma 150-500 where extra reach is needed.

i have a few options, as far as getting an fx body.  i have a 18-200mm nikon vr II im probably going to sell to help fund the new body.  that would probably bring around $600, then i have set aside another $900 or so.  that will get me pretty close to the price of a used D700.  if i was to get a d800, i would probably need to wait longer and save more money.

i think the d800 is a great camera from the tests and reviews i have seen, but im not sure i really need it, i think i would be good with the 12 mega pixels and high iso capabilities of the d700 sensor, and that may be more important to me then the 36mega pixels of the d800.

i really wanted to keep the 18-200mm vr II, for a general purpose lens, but i do have a 50mm 1.8d i can keep on the d7000 instead.  cause the extra $600 if i sell the 18-200mm vr II would deffently help.  option options.  :0


----------



## Mach0 (May 3, 2012)

What's wrong with the d7000?


----------



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

Or you could wait for the D600, It supposed to be 24mp FX body.  However it wont be announced until the summer and then who knows how long before you can get your hands on it. Even the D800 is hard to get a hold of right now.

I chose the D700 as I really did not want the D800 for a few reasons. Money was not an issue with me it was more about what I needed and did not need. 

Pros D800 - 36mp can make mile long prints......1080p video with auto focus. 

Cons- 36mp means huge files and you will need lots of storage and more memory cards and a upgraded computer if you process a lot regardless with what some say.. You will kill your Computer processing those large files. Some may not see it now but they will in a few months or a year or so when there computers are sluggish. 

SLow FPS....if you want faster you have to shoot with a battery grip and DX mode. Whats the point right?

D700- Pros -more than enough mp for me as I am not blowing up huge size prints. It will go as big as I need right now. 8fps in FX mode with a battery grip. I don't shoot video with my camera.

thats what my deciding factor me. Everyone is different and will put value where they need it one over the other.


----------



## matthewo (May 3, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> What's wrong with the d7000?


Nothing at all, thats why i want to keep it.  But even with 2.8 glass i sometimes feel i need more light.  And dont want to use flash and high iso on the d7000 gets noisy fast.  I would like the higher iso capabilites of a full frame.


----------



## matthewo (May 3, 2012)

From the look of it the d600 may skimp on features to keep the price down to the entry level fx market.  And i may not be able to wait that long and or fight for it.  The d7000 does good enough video for me.  I think the d700 is for me.  While my computer is new with 6  cores and 16 gig ram, i still think 36mp files are overkill unless cropping extremely or printing posters





vipgraphx said:


> Or you could wait for the D600, It supposed to be 24mp FX body.  However it wont be announced until the summer and then who knows how long before you can get your hands on it. Even the D800 is hard to get a hold of right now.I chose the D700 as I really did not want the D800 for a few reasons. Money was not an issue with me it was more about what I needed and did not need. Pros D800 - 36mp can make mile long prints......1080p video with auto focus. Cons- 36mp means huge files and you will need lots of storage and more memory cards and a upgraded computer if you process a lot regardless with what some say.. You will kill your Computer processing those large files. Some may not see it now but they will in a few months or a year or so when there computers are sluggish. SLow FPS....if you want faster you have to shoot with a battery grip and DX mode. Whats the point right?D700- Pros -more than enough mp for me as I am not blowing up huge size prints. It will go as big as I need right now. 8fps in FX mode with a battery grip. I don't shoot video with my camera.thats what my deciding factor me. Everyone is different and will put value where they need it one over the other.


----------



## CheezyCheeto (May 4, 2012)

I went from a d90 to d700 mostly because of pricing. I didn't need the extra mp and video from the 800. What would you use your 800 for if you got it? Realistically, if you're on the fence of whether you need the 800 or not, you probably don't need it. Either way you'll be happy with what you get :thumbup:


----------



## jaomul (May 4, 2012)

matthewo said:


> i think the d800 is a great camera from the tests and reviews i have seen, but im not sure i really need it, i think i would be good with the 12 mega pixels and high iso capabilities of the d700 sensor, and that may be more important to me then the 36mega pixels of the d800. :0



You answered your own question here


----------



## SouthwestDreams (May 4, 2012)

Read Rockwell latest blurb on the D800. He is not typically a Canon fan boy and yes he is often all over the map. The points he brings up yet again are points that I too find myself not liking about the D800.

I'm on the fence with both. D700 used are way, way overpriced and new, when you can get one, are too close to the D800 price.


----------



## rpm (May 5, 2012)

i got a used d700 recently. worth every penny and ill be able to skip this generation or wait out for a camera more in line with what the D700 (a hopeful D4 baby)


----------



## EchoingWhisper (May 5, 2012)

D800 actually have better high ISO performance than D700. It is better than D700 in everything except file size. File size isn't an issues. The HDD price is starting stabilize, and it'll drop dramatically soon when demand is lesser than production. SSD price is also at all time low. Moreover, processing speed isn't an issue. I can't remember, but in another thread I read, it would cost you less than $500 to upgrade your computer to be able to handle the files if your computer is not very very old. And if you have the D800, you don't even need the D7000 for reach. The D7000 practically has no ups compared to D800 except maybe slightly larger viewfinder in DX mode if you're using it as a back up body..


----------



## rpm (May 5, 2012)

does it have better before or after down sampling and reducing the MP count of the output image? cause thats slightly unfair comparison in that regard. I'm sure the D700 could achieve the same thing but what you're left with is a very small image resolution wise. Thus the 36MP count is its saving grace in that regard but natively if i'm not mistaken both share very similar ISO performance. which is a testament to how well the sensor fairs despite its high MP count...


----------



## EchoingWhisper (May 5, 2012)

You don't need to downsample at all, just print at a higher PPI.


----------



## matthewo (May 6, 2012)

Hmm better iso with the sane size sensor but 3x the pixels crammed on it.  Are you sure consumer grade sensors improved that much in a few years


----------



## rpm (May 6, 2012)

EchoingWhisper said:


> You don't need to downsample at all, just print at a higher PPI.


I might be wrong in saying this but that's wiggle room due to the pixels available similar to how down sampling gives you extra wiggle room. Natively though both are pretty much dead on ISO wise however as I said before that's no small feat given nearly 3x the extra pixels on the same sensor size.


----------



## Ebvette (May 6, 2012)

I own both the D800 and D700, and they are simply tools.  If you take photo occasionaly, the D700 is a fantastic camera.  The D700 is a proven well respected and has very high performance.  The D800 is on another level all together, and is much more advainced with many other features besides just the pixel count.  Pixel count is NOT everything.  I enjoy both cameras, and have many of the FX lenses that make it much more enjoyable, but I will tell you, the D700 is still a far great camera and I still use it take photos of auto races and times I need a faster response (I have the battery pack, which I highly recommend you purchase of you do get a D700.)   Many of the people who have the 700s are not giving them up rite away, even though they have the 800s, many are still holding on to them.  If you take an average of 100 photos a week, I would recommend upgrading to the D800, of you are a week end photographer, you will find the D700 more the adeqaute for you photo taking..  I would invest in GLASS, more then a camera if you go to the FX side.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DScience (May 6, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> What's wrong with the d7000?



It's DX.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthwestDreams said:


> Read Rockwell latest blurb on the D800. He is not typically a Canon fan boy and yes he is often all over the map. The points he brings up yet again are points that I too find myself not liking about the D800.
> 
> I'm on the fence with both. D700 used are way, way overpriced and new, when you can get one, are too close to the D800 price.



Rockwell is an opinionated amateur who is really good at marketing his website. If you really pay attention to him.. you will probably regret it someday! If you think those bodies are overpriced.. don't buy 'em! lol!


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 14, 2012)

Neat


----------



## kundalini (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my D700 in Feb 2009.  It still rocks.

If I were in the market now for a FF, I would still give the D700 a serious look if a deal could be had, but the technology is older.


----------



## tdonaldp (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a D800. My longest lens is the 28-300. I find that with the extra pixels you can crop and enlarge - so the 300mm looks great. Go to a camera store take a memory card- take a couple of shots of a far away object - take them home and crop -look for yourself. Also an ideal cheaper combo is the 70-200 or 80-200 with 1.7 or 2xtender--but you do need a good lens for this when using an extender. you may have to go to sigma for extender - but I would try it first as I dont think a large extender from them would give you acceptable results--try before you buy



good luck


----------



## rpm (Aug 14, 2012)

for the D7000 comment producing the same image as a D3/D700; assuming im not leaving a camera's comfort zone a D60 can produce the exact same image a D7000 does and no one would be the wiser (resolution aside) if taken well. you need to look at the requirements you need - if its resolution or video go for the D800 otherwise if you can get a good deal a D700 would be just as good of an option (oldness aside). just check your priorities and just how many FX lenses you have presently to make it a worthwhile jump. however do note if you use the 18-200mm on the D800 you'll still have 17MP to play with (if im not mistaken) in DX mode; so you wouldnt have to move your glass straight away. 

FX has its advantages that goes beyond sport or fps (which many would argue that DX has an advantage cause of the added 'reach' with equally good fps D300s+Grip was no slouch).


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

tdonaldp said:


> I have a D800. My longest lens is the 28-300. I find that with the extra pixels you can crop and enlarge - so the 300mm looks great. Go to a camera store take a memory card- take a couple of shots of a far away object - take them home and crop -look for yourself. Also an ideal cheaper combo is the 70-200 or 80-200 with 1.7 or 2xtender--but you do need a good lens for this when using an extender. you may have to go to sigma for extender - but I would try it first as I dont think a large extender from them would give you acceptable results--try before you buy
> 
> 
> 
> good luck



I have the 28-300 and a D800! If you think that lens does well on it (and it does!), you should try pro glass like the 70-200 2.8 VRII... then you will REALLY see what the D800 is capable of!  It rocks.. REALLY!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

NEW D700's are STILL available for $2199. Just not at The Big Five mega-camera dealers in the USA. Look around to smaller dealers outside of New York City!!! But HONESTLY, why would ANYBODY buy a D700 now that D3 bodies are hitting the $1900 price point,used? Better body, better viewfinder, better sealing, better features, voice annotation with 1-button record, a true PROFESSIONAL Nikon...seriously, the original D3 and the D700 share the same sensor....if you want the FPS, you need to grip the D700, and then you have a camera ALMOST as big and almost as heavy as a D3 or D3s, but still inferior...

To each his own though...I know this thread is a bit stale, buuuuut.....for people thinking of getting a new Nikon, now might be a great time to WAIT a few more weeks to see what the D400 and or D600 are all about...I am NOT convinced that the D800 is the "replacement" for the D700. And Nikon Corporation, Japan, has publicly stated that the D7000 (D-seven THOUSAND, the 1.5 x APS-C model) is *NOT THE D90's replacement model*...some Nikon experts speculate that the high-end enthusiast segment will be migrated UPWARD, to FX, with the D90's replacement being....the D600, FF body. Nikon makes money on people who are upgraders; new buyers, first-time d-slr buyers, are getting scarce. Would I rather pay $1599 to $1800 for a brand-new D600 full-frame, or $2199 to $2400 for an old-tech D700 12 MP body???


----------



## JDFlood (Aug 20, 2012)

I have both D700 and D800. Both great cameras, I don't really think you would regrete either. I am increasingly noticing the D800 captures the atmosphere of the place I took the picture, and you can crop without worry about loss. The more I use it, the more it is my choice. For me, if I had to choose, my personality would require the D800... Because I would be thinking I was missing something... I always end up with the top of line... Look at other purchases... Are you really happy with the mid-priced X that you bought? It was a great deal, and was good enough? Then go for the D700. If you are like me, go for the D800. I have two Takahashi telescopes, 4 custom bicycles and a Lexus... What can I say? I've been like that with toys since a teenager, my audio amplifie d weighs 125 lbs. JDS


----------



## Garamirezm (Aug 23, 2012)

I was in the same situation and I ended getting a D700. I keep the 7000 in case I need to shoot video, but I'm a professional video editor. I don't shoot video, I work with it! That's why I didn't go for the D800. That and the 36mp. Anyway, go for the D700. You always can buy another body if you are not happy with it, right?


----------

